# First try at smoked queso



## Thomas The Tank (Aug 2, 2020)

Decided to give this a try since the wife requested it. Took it to a family gathering, nothing but compliments.  Will definitely do again.

16oz hot breakfast sausage
14oz chorizo
8oz block pepper jack
8oz block sharp cheddar
1 block velveeta 32oz
2 c shredded Monterey Jack
2 c shredded 4 cheese Mexican
20 oz rotel, mostly drained
3 large jalapeños diced and seeds removed
4oz can of green chilies
Splash of milk
eyeballed some chili powder, cumin, and garlic powder (maybe 1tbsp each?)

Prepped most the night before






	

		
			
		

		
	
Cooked and added sausage, rotel, milk, and seasoning the next morning and mixed together. Smoked in the Rec tec with LJ hickory on LO for maybe 30min, then ran 230 for a few hours stirring every 30min.





Finished and ready for the crock pot to travel in.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice job!  This looks like a good recipe.  Did you smoke the sausage log and chorizo first?  I have smaller tin foil pans (some are the deeper drip pans) which are perfect for something like this.  Does it hold in the fridge or freeze well, or would it be best to just scale back the recipe if I wanted a smaller amount.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Aug 2, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Nice job!  This looks like a good recipe.  Did you smoke the sausage log and chorizo first?  I have smaller tin foil pans (some are the deeper drip pans) which are perfect for something like this.  Does it hold in the fridge or freeze well, or would it be best to just scale back the recipe if I wanted a smaller amount.


I did not smoke the sausage or chorizo first, just cooked in pan, drained and added. Not sure if it freezes well. I do have a bit left because it did make A LOT, so maybe best to scale back. I will try freezing some and see how it turns out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks really tasty


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 2, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I think I’d drink some of that!!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2020)

This is on agenda to do soon! Looks great.
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks good! With all this smoked queso talk. I really need to do this.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 3, 2020)

Give me some chips and pass that over here.  Oh, to heck with the chips, just give me a spoon!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2020)

looks really good! Nice job

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2020)

Dang that looks excellent!
Al


----------



## Thomas The Tank (Aug 4, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks good! With all this smoked queso talk. I really need to do this.


Yep! That was my thought too since to me it seemed to be a new craze, and wanted to give it a shot! It’s simple, and worth it!


----------

